# Bios Einstellungen um mit M.2 SSD zu booten



## Jango36 (6. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, 

ich bin seit gestern dabei meinen Rechner aufzurüsten und habe Probleme mit meiner neuen M.2 SSD Samsung 970 Evo 500 GB. Wenn ich Windows 10 draufziehen will, kommt dauernd eine Fehlermeldung, dass im Bios irgendwas geändert werden muss und das die Hardware sonst nicht von der M2 SSD nicht booten kann.
Ich will gerne das Betriebssystem auf die SSD draufziehen und die 2TB HDD als zweite Festplatte benutzen. Bitte um Hilfe, bin am verzweifeln...

zu den Daten meines PC´s:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon
CPU: I5 8600K
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Trident Z 16 GB
Grafikkarte: Palit 1060 GTX 6GB
Festplatten: HDD Western Digital 2 TB und eine M.2 SSD 500 GB


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Oktober 2018)

Klemme alle anderen Laufwerke (HDDs/SSDs) außer der, die du als Systemplatte nutzen willst ab.
Stelle in deinem UEFI ein, dass du ein "UEFI-Laufwerk" nutzen möchtest (nicht: "Legacy"). Wo diese Einstellung ist müsste dir das Handbuch verraten.
Dann sollte das Win10-Setup deine SSD als normales UEFI-Laufwerk erkennen und sich wie gewohnt darauf installieren lassen.


----------



## Jango36 (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich versuche es mal und melde mich gleich wieder.


----------



## Jango36 (6. Oktober 2018)

Installation hat geklappt, aber wenn ich den Rechner neustarte, dann lande ich automatisch im Bios. Muss ich da was ändern?
Und die M2 SSD wird auch nicht im Boot Menü angezeigt, außer ich stelle es wieder auf Legacy u. UEFI, aber der bootet dann trotzdem nicht 

Dann steht da "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in Selected Boot device and press a key"...


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Oktober 2018)

Nachdem die Installation fertig ist ziehste den USB-Stick ab (auf dem Win10 ist) und stellst im UEFI die Bootreihenfolge so um, dass deine M.2-SSD an erster Stelle steht (und weiterhin auf UEFI-Laufwerk lassen natürlich).
Dann sollte Windows ganz normal von der M.2 booten.

Falls das nicht funktioniert wäre das etwas kurios... ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das die M.2 nicht in der Bootreihenfolge erscheinen soll als UEFI-Laufwerk es sei denn dein Mainboard würde das generell nicht unterstützen (oder du hast die M.2 in den falschen Slot gesteckt falls zwei Slots verfügbar sind... der bootfähige ist in der regel der, der dem CPU-Sockel am nächsten ist und über die CPU angebunden ist, nicht über den Chipsatz).

Ist dein BIOS aktuell? M.2-Bootfähigkeiten wurden bei MSI in der Vergangenheit öfter mal erst per Update nachgereicht.


----------



## Jango36 (6. Oktober 2018)

Genau das ist mein Problem, der erkennt den M.2 Laufwerk im Bios nicht als UEFI-Laufwerk. Windows erkennt den Laufwerk und ich kann es auch installieren, wenn ich LEGACY usw ausgeschaltet habe und es nur auf UEFI laufen lasse, wie du es gesagt hast, aber ich kann nicht von dem Laufwerk booten, weil das Bios erkennt mein M.2 SSD Laufwerk nicht als UEFI-Laufwerk.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Oktober 2018)

Hmmm wie gesagt dann würde mir nur noch ein BIOS-Update als Option einfallen falls verfügbar.


----------



## Jango36 (6. Oktober 2018)

Hab es leider schon auf dem aktuellsten Stand, trotzdem danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werde hin und wieder mal rein schauen, vielleicht fällt einem ja was ein... und danke nochmals


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Oktober 2018)

Kannst ja mal den MSI Support direkt anschreiben, vielleicht haben die eine Lösung (oder geben dir einen ganz offensichtlichen Tipp den ich grade konsequent verpeile ).


----------



## Jango36 (6. Oktober 2018)

xD
Mach ich mal, vielleicht fällt denen was ein...danke vielmals


----------



## drstoecker (6. Oktober 2018)

Hast du das uefi auf dem usb Stick ausgewählt bei der Installation?
im bios sollte der bootmanager als erstes stehen dann die m.2!


----------



## hozag (6. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, genau das  Problem habe ich auch, bzw der PC meines Nachbarn. Ich wollte ihm kurz helfen bei der Installation.. Ich kann zwar super schnell Windows auf die mnve installieren, aber ein Booten ist absolut nicht möglich. Ich habe schon zig Einstellungen ausprobiert Komma aber alles ohne Erfolg. Ich habe ein Asus b 350 m-a und eine Kingston A1000.
Auch ich lande ständig wieder im BIOS.
Da muss es doch eine Lösung geben ...???
Danke


----------



## titus030 (14. Januar 2021)

Hallo ich weiß es ist bereits paar Jahre her aber hat irgendwer eine Lösung damals gefunden weil habe das gleiche Problem und es treibt mich in den Wahnsinn


----------



## IICARUS (14. Januar 2021)

Die Lösung ist einfach, vor dem Setup auf Uefi umstellen und dann erst das Setup ausführen.

Das Problem damals wird gewesen sein das er nicht auf Uefi umgestellt hatte und das Laufwerk statt  mit GPT was für das Uefi Voraussetzung ist mit MBR als Partitionsformat erstellt wurde. Dadurch das hier das Partitionsformat MBR ist erscheint unter Uefi dann in der Bootreihenfolge auch kein Laufwerk wenn das Bios auf Uefi eingestellt ist. Das ganze wird auch damit bestätigt das nach umstellen auf LEGACY das Laufwerk wieder da war und LEGACY nutzt das MBR und nicht GPT.

Wenn auf Uefi eingestellt wird und LEGACY ausgeschaltet ist wird Windows mit dem Setup von sich aus alles mit GPT einrichten. Ansonsten müsstest du dein Laufwerk mit dem Format GPT Partitionieren. Es ist auch nicht möglich ein System was mit MBR/LEGACY aufgesetzt wurde auf Uefi umzuschalten da selbst wenn das Laufwerk ausgewählt werden kann Windows nicht starten würde. Denn auch hier wird mit dem Setup eine eigene Partition EFI fürs Uefi extra von Windows mit dem Setup mit erstellt.


----------



## SteinGarteN (23. Dezember 2021)

Huff, das Thema scheint ja schon lange zu bestehen und ne wirkliche Lösung gibt es mMn auch nirgends.

@IICARUS leider funktioniert die von Dir erwähnte einfache "forcierung" über UEFI-Einstellungen installieren und dann eben auch so booten nicht.
In meinem Board gibt es eine CSM-Funktion...die ist im Standard aus, das funktioniert auf jeden Fall nicht...zwar funktioniert die Installation, aber eben danach kein Boot möglich.
Über nur UEFI findet kein Boot statt, auch fehlt im Bios die Platte komplett als Bootoption, wird aber sehr wohl in der "allgemeinen" Liste als Medium vom Bios erkannt.

Ich werde es heute Abend Mal damit probieren, über die Datenträgerverwaltung auf GPT umzustellen und dann erneut zu installieren.

Ansonsten habe auch ich mMn wirklich alles ausprobiert und genau die gleichen Meldungen erhalten, die hier und an anderer Stelle erwähnt werden.

Die Installation funktioniert ohne Probleme, wahrscheinlich ist wirklich das fehlende GPT dir Ursache, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob da die Datenträgerverwaltung hilft, da ja im Grunde danach erst die Installation stattfinden wird.

Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft, dass ich meine kleine 120GB-Systemplatte im alten System lassen kann, aber scheinbar muss sie fürs Windows doch drin bleiben und die schnelle M2 wird nur für die wichtigsten Spiele verwendet.
Die Müsse das jetzige System zu kopieren, habe ich eigentlich nicht, aber vielleicht ist auch das die beste Option, um den eigenen Willen durchzusetzen.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2021)

SteinGarteN schrieb:


> In meinem Board gibt es eine CSM-Funktion...die ist im Standard aus, das funktioniert auf jeden Fall nicht...zwar funktioniert die Installation, aber eben danach kein Boot möglich.


Mein Beitrag habe ich im Januar geschrieben, wo CMS standardmäßig noch nicht deaktiviert war. Seit Windows 11 raus ist, gab es neue Bios Updates, wo im Bios alles so umgestellt wird, sodass Windows 11 ohne selbst was umstellen zu müssen direkt neu aufgesetzt oder per Update vollzogen werden kann. Dazu gehört nun das CSM deaktiviert wird, weil Windows 11 das UEFI voraussetzt.



SteinGarteN schrieb:


> Ich werde es heute Abend Mal damit probieren, über die Datenträgerverwaltung auf GPT umzustellen und dann erneut zu installieren.


Das wird mit einem Laufwerk gehen, was nicht als Systemplatte läuft.



SteinGarteN schrieb:


> Über nur UEFI findet kein Boot statt, auch fehlt im Bios die Platte komplett als Bootoption, wird aber sehr wohl in der "allgemeinen" Liste als Medium vom Bios erkannt.


Sollte CMS aktiv sein, fehlen Platten die mit GPT erstellt wurden und ist CMS deaktiviert, fehlen Platten die mit MBR erstellt wurden. Der Grund ist sehr einfach, zum Beispiel, das UEFI setzt GPT als Voraussetzung, also kann es nur von Laufwerke booten, die auch mit GPT erstellt sind. Ist dieses nicht der Fall, kann davon nicht gebootet werden und daher fehlen solche Laufwerke dann auch in der Bootreihenfolge.

Die Laufwerke sind aber natürlich außerhalb der Bootreihenfolge trotzdem zu finden, weil sie auch als angeschlossen erkannt werden. In deinem Fall kann ich nicht ganz nachstellen oder verstehen, was du genau machst, daher kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, wieso es bei dir nicht geht.


----------



## Misterl71 (29. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem.  Mainboard = MSI B450i Gaming AC .  Ich habe Windows als Startpartition auf einer M2. Ich konnte diese auch im BIOS nicht als Bootlaufwerk auswählen. Lösung: Im BIOS ins Boot-Menü und dort ganz unten auf "Hard Disk Drive BBS Priorities". Dort konnte ich dann zwischen meiner M2 und meiner SATA SSD auswählen. Hier habe ich als erste Boot Option die M2 gesetzt. Anschließend konnte ich dann bei "Fixed Boot Order Priorities" meine M2 als Boot Option 1 auswähllen.


----------



## Admin1000 (27. August 2022)

Falls es noch irgendwie von Interesse ist .. geht ins Bios .. aktiviert den Experten Modus .. wählt dann Eure Festplatten aus -- alles wird gut


----------

